# Kidney stones and Lithotripsy



## georgia_home (May 17, 2011)

Who has had it done?

I've got an 11mm stone. And going in on Thursday. Will be knocked out.

Question, afterward; what to expect?

Pain from procedure? Excluding passing.
Pain in passing the actual stone parts?
Time to return to normal?
Side effects?

I've been googling and found some stuff, but I am looking for real folks experiences. I know things are different from person to person....

FYI folks, this is the just about the worst pain I've ever felt. (gout in the knee is right op there too)

Anyway, you real experience info would be appreciated!
Thanks GH


----------



## jmfauver (May 17, 2011)

Wife did it....Blood while going to bathroom...The stone parts should come out pretty easy if they break it small enough....Just drink a lot of fluids and they will come out quicker.....


----------



## Jeetdawg (May 17, 2011)

That was the best part of the whole situation (being knocked out that is).  They pulled one of my stones and blasted another one that was still in the kidney.  They also gave me a stent, but not sure if that was for the blasting or the stone pull they did.  The weird part was using the bathroom for the first time and noticing black thread hanging out of the "man part".  I asked the nurse and her first statement was, "you didn't pull it out did you?!"  Other than the stent being very uncomfortable the last three days I had it in, the surgery was no big deal and no real pain.  Ask about the stent because I didn't know about it in advance.  And if you get one, the thought of getting it pulled out is one-million times worse than actually getting it pulled.  I tell ya though....the best pain pill to get until Thursday is Delotid (spelling?)  That stuff is fantastic and worked much better than any of the oxycotin or codone type drugs.  Let me know if you have any other questions. 

Jarrett

P.S.  Depending on the make-up of the stone, you might need a diet change.  One of the contributors to mine was tea, so I gave it up cold turkey.  I tell people all the time I will never hurt like that again if I can help it.


----------



## slightly grayling (May 17, 2011)

My wife had it done......basically, you're drugged, put in a bathing suit, lowered into a tub of water, and pulsed for a while (I don't remember but I think about 30 minutes at various frequency).  They can actually see the stones breaking up on X-ray while they are doing it (it is kindof neat unless you're the one in the tub).  Then the fun begins.......you will be hungry, but don't eat because you will likely get sick from the anesthesia.....driving home we stopped about 8 times for her to purge........then you will be drinking cranberry juice like a banshee while you pass multiple smaller stones over the next day or so.  I'm sure everyone's experience is different, but this was hers (ours).  She was back to normal within a several days.



georgia_home said:


> Who has had it done?
> 
> I've got an 11mm stone. And going in on Thursday. Will be knocked out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jasper (May 17, 2011)

Jeetdawg is right about the stint.........that was the worst part of my surgery - mentally dealing with that for a week. 

I was also unaware of how he was going to remove the stent when I went back to his office..........won't go into details but the string serves a purpose! 

Good luck. I feel your pain.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 17, 2011)

Had it done and then had to have surgery to remove the stones. They said it was dissolved BUT it wasn't. Sure this was not the experience of all but it was mine. Hope it works for you. Try having 2 stents and doc deciding to let one stay in 2 weeks longer than the other.... Don't wish it on anyone, although the removal was the easy part.... JMHO


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 17, 2011)

Wife had it done. 1st time they missed it, second the got it. Didnt bother her at all. The pain prior was worse than after.
No pain pills for her. She's too evil to let a little discomfort bother her.


----------



## golffreak (May 17, 2011)

My wife had that done several years ago. She was out of it for a day and in mild pain, but it wasn't too bad for her. Now, my Father-in-Law had to have one cut out that was the size of an M&M. He was in a lot of pain and spent a week in the hospital from that.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 17, 2011)

I had to have several surgically removed...Largest was 9mm,
and sonic blasting did not break it up......
Post surgery was not bad and catheter was removed the
day after......
Thought I was gonna die before they got those things out !!!!!!


----------



## gtparts (May 17, 2011)

Had one done several years ago.... first and hopefully last. Mine was done high and dry, on a table with a hole in it. Over the hole was a "rubber" membrane like a drum head covering a cylinder with a liquid under it (water, I think) and a piston that tries to compress the fluid, causing the membrane to expand. The piston is oscillated by an electrical coil. Supposed to be twilight anesthesia, but I slept through the whole procedure (btw, entirely out-patient). Don't know the total time but was released the same afternoon. Passed a slightly milky cloud of urine that evening and caught nothing in the strainer. No pain, no bleeding, no lost work other than the 1/2 day.

Got a pacemaker this year so I won't be allowed to do the litho again because of the strong electrical field created by the piston/coil assembly.
The size, shape, composition, and location make a great of difference to the use of litho.


----------



## jfinch (May 18, 2011)

I have had it before. Our doc told us you can do anything you feel like doing there is nothing wrong with you.  I will tell you that you won't feel like doing ANYTHING till they get that stint out.  My doc left it in for a week.  I don't think I passed a single piece of stone all week.  Two hours after removing the stint and  32oz of water it was like peeing sand.  Couple hours after that I loaded my stuff and drove from Birmingham to Auburn.  Felt like a new man.  Passed pieces for about a week but never any pain.

 One other bit of advice under no circumstances lose the string thats tied to the stint.  Dad had one that was cut too short or for whatever reason it pulled up inside.  Well they had to go in after it.


----------



## bubbabuck (May 18, 2011)

OH the ol Stint !!....I had 5 stones in 5 weeks two years ago !!!!!!....Had the Lithotripsy twice.....then the Laser.....then the ol Stint for two weeks !!!!....The hanging fishing leeder and the thought of it being pulled out ( and the time I hung it with my thumb on a midnight bathroom trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!) was much worse than actually having it yanked out !!

Litho is mostly painless, but you will pee some blood a time or three after the procedure....no big deal.

I have two more waiting to come out now!!

Good luck with yours......drink LOTS of water !!!!


----------



## Jeetdawg (May 18, 2011)

GH,
By the way, good luck tomorrow.  Relief is coming my friend.

Jarrett


----------



## georgia_home (May 18, 2011)

Thanks jeet, and everyone for your info!!! 

Some good news. Had pre-op talk with doc today. NO EXTRA PARTS after surgery!!!  (no cath or stint)

Or at least it's not in the plan!

Went to doc today. Felt like superman, no pain. Until I tried to sit down. So, I stood up and walked the better part of a mile and felt great. Right until I tried to sit down again. Then some MAJOR PAIN! when I tried to sit. Had to stop the car 3 times on a 6 mile drive just to stand up and stretch.

I am stoked to get this blasted thing smashed tomorrow!!!

Thanks again for the info and support folks! It's much appreciated!

GH


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

good luck today...keep us posted


----------



## golffreak (May 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> good luck today...keep us posted



Yep. Please do and good luck on your recovery.


----------



## golffreak (May 20, 2011)

How did it go???


----------



## georgia_home (May 20, 2011)

Well, a little rough.

Got home yesterday and drank alot of water, per discharge instructions. Severe pain started. After 3 percocet, and waiting about 2 hours for things to die down a little, I went to the ER.

After 3 doses of dilauted (?spelling?) the pain finally died down. Now taking lortab. Discomfort, but not so much pain.

Some 'dust' coming out now, but not so much seeing that this thing was 11mm.

I am hoping things start moving soon. The wides side of the family gets this alot, sometimes really bad, but they say it usually passes in a day or two. I am hoping this passes today or tomorrow.

Haven't been able to eat in days. Food makes things hurt worse. Drinks too. Even water.

Oh well. Let's see how the weekend goes!

Will be nice to feel normal again! That's for sure. Wife will be happy for house around the house too! 

And thanks for the support folks!!!

PS.   Mods if you need help during daytime hours, for the next few days, let me know. Not much I can do here, 'cept surf this place! 

Daytime tv stinks!!! Night ain't so good either!


----------



## golffreak (May 21, 2011)

Hope it gets better.


----------



## germag (May 22, 2011)

I've had 3 stones that were candidates for lithotripsy, but I opted to pass them.  All three eventually broke into multiple smaller stones and passed relatively easily. I've seen information that suggests that people that have had lithotripsy are much more likely to develop Type II Diabetes later. Apparently you can't just "blast" the kidneys without hitting other organs too...such as the pancreas.


----------



## georgia_home (May 23, 2011)

Ger, I hear ya... Didn't see that info, but my regular doc and the urologist both said it wasn't coming out without help.

Ouch!!! Been pretty good the last 2 days. The thing is broken up. Now I am waiting for the hammer, and boulders and chips to fall where they may. Dang, wife says hers ain't too bad, BIL says his are. FIL says his go both ways. I am just worried that that the horror stories... Ehhh. Stint is now on the list of options. 

Oh well. When it rains... It pours!

Let's see how the appt goes on Friday. Hope more stuff gently soon.


----------



## flatheadz (May 24, 2011)

I worked on the lithos and have been treated on them. It depends on the type of stone and the unit used to treat it. Calcium urite is the hardest etc. If the doctor keeps the stone in the blast path 6-10 mm and will run it till the  stone dont appear on the xrays its amazing. Sometimes they will stent you and place an iv. That will flush you quickly and most of the time you have passed most of the bi products. My stone broke in 3 pieces and i passed it 3 days later.it was uncomfortable but not brutal. Ive seen renal stone that took up the complete kidney and we got all of over several treatments. Its awesome. The doc and the machine makes a difference but its kinda idiot proof so it works. They use xray to put stone in blast zone and shock it until the stone deteriates and startsto disappear on the xrays. When that occurs if the doc will run several hundred more shocks it will be powder.  Good luck. Gonna be sore a little but a heck of alot better than passing gravel. Be well hydrated before you go in a  real strong "heavy and forceful pee" will move things alot plus you gonna be drugged up while your there might as well try to pass it.


----------



## Luckybuck (Aug 14, 2011)

Had Uric Acid kidney stones for two years before being sent to Kidney disease center who said the uric acid stones are easiest to treat and get rid of if you take correct medication (Calcium Citrate and Sodium Bicarbonate tablets daily, and it worked).


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 14, 2011)

I've had kidney stones since I was 16.  My dad has them and so does my sister.  I just passed one the night before last, maybe 2-3mm.  Mine have been uric acid stones and they put me on Uloric and now my blood is fine. The last stone I has sent off could not be identified, they had never seen one like it.  The one I passed Fri night was almost black, whereas my uric acid stones were light brown.  I have at least one left in each kidney now that are passable.  I thank the Lord I have not had the big ones that needed lithotripsey.  I am hurting right now with another one.  A 10 mg oxycodone at 6:30 PM and another at 11 and I can sleep at night.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 14, 2011)

Forgot about this thread... The final status:

All is right with the world now. No stones anywhere in sight, in either kidney.

The few weeks after treatment were pretty bad. The drugs and pain had me zonked out for a while. Finally got back to normal about mid July.

A side effect, which is supposed to be a little out of the ordinary was some internal bleeding around the kidney where the stone was. Had "man parts" turn black, about like an eggplant. Turned out to be a point of concern, but nothing serious. After a few weeks things returned to normal.

Had a final CT scan 2 weeks ago and it proved everything related to kidney stones was great!!! Talk about happy!!! Thank you Lord!

For those folks that need the lithotripsy, the actual procedure wasn't bad. The aftermath was painful, but the worst of things was just the waiting / helpless feeling about not being able to fix the problem immediately... My after treatment pain was supposed to be non-typical, a little worse then the norm.

Hope these notes help someone in the future. If you ever need first hand info on the procedure, drop me a pm. I'd be glad to offer any info I can.


----------



## xlr8ngn (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad your procedure was successful.  I am not sure there is any hope for us habitual stone makers.  I have passed 14 calcium based stones to date.  My largest was 7 mm and took over 6 weeks to pass.  Fortunately I have not required any procedures to pass them.  I have reduced my diet which has slowed them down some, but still get them.  Recommended by my doctor, I quit all soft drinks and caffeine for two years and it made no difference.


----------



## CAL (Aug 15, 2011)

I am going to start a new thread about kidney stones.I want to make sure everyone that will reads it.I am afraid they might miss it here and don't wish to take from your thread.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 15, 2011)

Cal, feel free to us this thread any way you see fit!!!

If it helps anyone, I'll be happy!!!


----------



## Wolf'n (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a helpful tip for passing kidney stones, go to the Herb Shop and get 2 natural ingredients: Hydrangea and JP-X.  Take the Hydrangea 4 every 15 mins for the first hour then 2 every thirty minutes for the next hour, take the JP-X 2 every 15 minutes during that same time.  This will smooth off all spurs and make passing the stone a lot easier.  Less chance of damage during the passing of the stone.


----------



## gbl81955 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have had two kidney stones.  One 16 mm and one 8mm.  Both busted up with lithrotripsy.  The 16mm I had to have a stint put in.  Tube blocked and had to go to emergency room.  The last one done on June 24th.  No pain at all.  They are doing tests to determine what is causing them.  Doc said do everything in moderation as I was told mine could be caused from eating to much peanut butter which causes oxilate which creates stones


----------



## Washington95 (Aug 21, 2011)

I manufacture them commercially, apparently.  Have had seven or so lithotripsies.  First was large 13-14mm stone, and I passed what appeared to be a lot of blood (but a half cup of blood ain't much but LOOKS like a lot when you pass it!!).  

When I first had procedure they shot  the larger stone with 12 to 14 thousand zaps.  Last procedure they only shot 4000.  Not sure whether technology has changed or hospital just wants you back more often (and doc), but that's something you can check.

With an 11mm stone they might not be able to reduce it to passable sizes with the 4000 they've been giving me, but I've passed 7-8mm stones which is supposedly upper sizes you can pass.

As for recovery it should be uneventful, with you passing "gravel" a few days after procedure.  

If you have stone stuck in passage from kidney to bladder that procedure has required a stent when they did mine.  Leaves a string hanging out for up to month for follow up visit.  

I have two stones now, not happy with last lithotripsy which essentially left same stone intact.  Not exactly sure but while my insurance covered it all (medicare and blue cross) cost was in neighborhood of $40,000.  See why they want you to come back often????  And while my doc initially shot more than one stone when I had more than one, they now (through reducing number of zaps???) really only treat a single stone at a time, and then maybe poorly.


----------



## Wolf'n (Aug 26, 2011)

$40,000!

That is also why they don't tell you about the $15 worth of herbs that will dissolve them before they grow and smooth/break them up after they form.  Doctors are out to make money in this economy just like everybody else; they just won't make it off me.


----------

